# Fumidil-B or Fumagilin-B



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I could be mistaken, I don't try to keep up on Fumidil since I've never used it, I don't think you'll actually find both for sale anymore, but the names are often used interchangeably as the active ingredient is the same. In case you do find them both in actuality, the newer one, Fumagillin-B, is supposed to dissolve more easily than the old Fumadil-B. Both come from Abbot Labs.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesterms.htm#Fumagillin


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> I could be mistaken....


Really? Why, I never would have believed it if I hadn't heard this directly from you! :kn:

Savage, Fumidil-B was a perfectly good product but the inert ingredients disolved poorly.
I have not seen this product on the market for years.
When Medivet placed Fumigillin on the market, we were very pleased with their product.
It disolved easily and quickly and DID THE NUMBER ON NOSEMA!
There are a couple of other products on the market claiming to help with nosema and they are worthy of testing.
WARNING: Please do not fall prey to the "I don't treat" crowd that have never been succsessful beekeepers and probably never will.
Keep in touch with your monthly be journals and current research.
Nosema is a close second to mites in loss of bees and surplus honey crops.
No amount of mouthing from the gallery will address those issues in your hives.
Thanks for the question, and good luck!
Here is some contact info for you:

MEDIVET PHARMACEUTICALS LTD.
#4 55 9TH AVE. S.E., HIGH RIVER, AB, T1V 1E6
Telephone: 403-652-4441 
Fax: 403-652-3692 
Website: www.medivet.ca 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, I never heard anybody stand up like that HarryVanderpool:applause:! I am so used to hearing everyone bowing down to chem free. I don't use chems unless I need them, but with any living thing it's going to get sick. When it get's sick, it's either going to be treated or left to die. We don't take the darwinian aproach with our pets or children. Then why with bees. Darwinn is dead and changed his mind before he died. I am not taking a shot at Michael Bush he's been keeping bees for longer than I have been alive. But I don't think bees are going to evolve. I had a bought with nosema, the hive slowed down drasticaly and then got EFB. I treated with fumagilin-b and teramysin and now I have bees that are healthy and been doing good for a year, instead of a dead hive.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

beehonest said:


> But I don't think bees are going to evolve..


Really? You have some reading to my friend


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

You have a way with words Harry, cool!


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Bhfury, I have done enough reading to realize that no one understands the little buggers as much as they claim to or else we would not have so many arguments and there would be a standerd way. I have read enough to understand that people playing God are what lead to the Africanized bee. I guess you can study yourself stupid in anything.:scratch:


----------



## savage_sultin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the information and I think treating the bees when they are sick is not a bad thing, I am treating them as they need some
help. Don't want to lose all my bees due to PPB (pretty poor beekeeping)


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I have had only the one hive these past two winters and they for sure would have died by now if I had not given them a sublimation treatment of Oxalic acid, a few months back the bees had a bad Varroa infestation to the tune of DWV crawlers in front of the hive on the ground. I thought that I had an amazing feral hive that could withstand anything that came its way, I was mistaken, they are ok now and I am confident that they will winter just fine. From this point on I am going to treat when necessary and never to excess, these bees are no different than the other livestock on my farm that need help from time to time, parasites affect all of them. Oh by the way I have plans to split this Spring and keep two hives but that is my limit as far as hive numbers go, I am a backyard beekeeper.....Bill


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

beehonest said:


> I guess you can study yourself stupid in anything.:scratch:


I hear ya.... There so much information out there; some good, some bad and some that makes no sence.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

.....of course one can read an ongoing discussion here on beesource where longtime commercial beekeepers.talk about the various treatments they have used (both on and off label),.but have never used fumidil. There is a bit to Wade through in the thread, but I think this is the most interesting thing that has come.out of of.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...al-decreasing-use-of-harsh-to-soft-treatments

Deknow


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it is really important to have meaningful dialog and not to fall back on demonizing either side. While I take issue with a lot of what the treatment free folks are doing I am nevertheless curious to read about their experiences with an eye towards learning something about how they have fared. By the same token I would expect those folks to respectfully listen and learn about our experiences and try to understand our backgrounds and that what we are doing isnt a result of our ignorance, its just that we have made the decision to treat based in large part because we cant afford to run the same grand experiments as the average treatment free person. Its a business for us and they need to understand that, I really don't think it has risen to that level among more than a handful in the treatment free world.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Thanks for the reminder again, Jim. I was going to delete half the posts in the thread. Why can't beekeepers on both sides be at peace with themselves without attacking the other? We have both commercial and hobby beekeepers on here that have very different resources and goals and I'd like to think we can give each other the room to be different without resorting to personal attacks.


----------



## savage_sultin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow for my first post there sure does seem to be some tension going on. I hope I did not stir up any old rants from past posts. This kind of stuff can keep a newbie to this forum from posting in the future. Please try and respect everyone and their decisions, you dont have to agree but you should respect.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't worry savage sultin, I had the same experience when I posted my first thread. I posted a thread about a bee suit and it became a war about where it was made and buy american. I found that part of the problem was the guy that invented a similar suit was a long time forum member before he died. I think some of the things said were harsh. I was just happy to see someone OK with chem. The chem free guys seem to want to push thier views when chems are mentioned. And they have a whole section devoted to chem free. The more I am on here the more I think forums are not for me. I don't have a problem with people sharing thier opinions. I don't like anything pushed on me though,and I would like the same respect when I don't agree with them. That being said I think I will take a break from forums. Michael Bush nothing I said was pointed at you, I mean chem free as a whole. You have more knowlege of the hobby than I ever will.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

beehonest said:


> Michael Bush nothing I said was pointed at you, I mean chem free as a whole. You have more knowlege of the hobby than I ever will.


I totally agree with you, and Micheal expounds that knowledge to all of us with a free giving spirit, he is the person who advised me on the amount of Oxalic Acid to use on my hive and I will always be grateful for his continued kindness, if we want to be respected then we must respect others as well....Bill


----------

